# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بازار کار و شرایط رشته داروسازی(لطفا بیاید)

## amir.h

سلام....
دوستان میخوام بدونم بازار کار صنعتی و تحقیقی* نه داروخانه* در ایران و خارج کشور چطوره؟
شرایط استاد دانشگاه شدن چی؟
ممنون

----------


## abraham

واسه داروخانه سرمایه هنگفت لازمه+امتیاز که خانواده شهدا و جانبازان الویت دارن!-برای کار در داروخانه که البته اگه اشباع نشده باشه میتونین بعد فارقالتحصیلی دنبالش باشین البته پول دندونگیری نمیدن-

زمینه تحقیقات داره ولی خب تحقیقات که نونو اب نمیشه.

برای کار در خارج کشور عرض کنم که رشته داروسازی توی خارج مثلا امریکا به صورت لیسانس و فوق لیسانس ارائه میشه.

اگه بخوای برای تخصص بالینی اقدام کنی میشه اما بورسیه تعلق نمیگیره.

داروسازی الانشم اشباع شده چه برسه به 6 سال بعد که قراره فارغ بشی...

در کل اگه دنبال زندگی مرفه با راحت میگردین دندون از همشون بهتره فعلا

----------


## peony

تخصص بالینیش ب نظرم باید بهتر باشه ؟

چون کار در مراکز بیمارستانیه

----------


## peony

خب دندون هم اشباع شده
الان رتبه های برتر میزنن دندون!

مگه اینطور نیس؟

----------


## abraham

> تخصص بالینیش ب نظرم باید بهتر باشه ؟
> 
> چون کار در مراکز بیمارستانیه


البته. اما رقابت بالاست

----------


## abraham

> خب دندون هم اشباع شده
> الان رتبه های برتر میزنن دندون!
> 
> مگه اینطور نیس؟


دندون هیچوقت اشباع نمیشه. چون یک نوعی هنر دست محسوب میشه هرچی ماهر تر باشی درامدد بیشتره

----------


## abraham

> خب دندون هم اشباع شده
> الان رتبه های برتر میزنن دندون!
> 
> مگه اینطور نیس؟


  واسه ادامه دادن زیاد داره مثل پزشکی 

این جامعه هنوز هم به افراد متخصص نیاز داره

----------


## peony

اره خب 
داروسازی برای کسیکه مطمینه   بره خارج خیلی خوبه

----------


## peony

دندون یعنی اشباع نیس؟ 
رشته خوبیه البته ب هرحال شاخه پزشکیه 
ولی همه میگن رشته خشکیه 
توش علم نیس
نمیدونم چجوری بگم مثلا پزشکی بلاخره ی جور دانشه

----------


## abraham

> اره خب 
> داروسازی برای کسیکه مطمینه   بره خارج خیلی خوبه


میشه توضیح بدین چطور خیلی خوبه؟؟

----------


## abraham

> دندون یعنی اشباع نیس؟ 
> رشته خوبیه البته ب هرحال شاخه پزشکیه 
> ولی همه میگن رشته خشکیه 
> توش علم نیس
> نمیدونم چجوری بگم مثلا پزشکی بلاخره ی جور دانشه


به نظر من دندون بیشتر مثل هنر میمونه.

----------


## peony

خب من دو تا از اشناهام اونجان 
یکیشون المانه
علاوه بر داروخانه ک میره گاهی
رو فیلد تخصصی دارو کار میکنن یه دارو جدید برا ام اس پیدا کردن البته اطلاعاتم مال پارساله
ولی میدونم واقعا داره پیشرفت میکنه مث ی پزشک 

یکی دیگم امریکاس

----------


## peony

من عاشق هنرم  :Yahoo (94): 

ولی واقعا دانشجو و فارغ لتحصیلای دندون 
فقط تو حیطه کاری هستن
مثلا پژوهش و ... فعالیت ندارن؟

----------


## peony

تازه فضای داروخانه های اونجا فک کنم با ایران متفاوته

----------


## abraham

> خب من دو تا از اشناهام اونجان 
> یکیشون المانه
> علاوه بر داروخانه ک میره گاهی
> رو فیلد تخصصی دارو کار میکنن یه دارو جدید برا ام اس پیدا کردن البته اطلاعاتم مال پارساله
> ولی میدونم واقعا داره پیشرفت میکنه مث ی پزشک 
> 
> یکی دیگم امریکاس


خروج از ایران با سرمایه کم بسیار مشکله.
اگه هم سرمایه داشته باشی پس بهتره همینجا داروخانه بزنی

----------


## peony

به هرحال اگه کسی طالب علم بیشتره تو دارو ایران خیلی بها نمیدن
اگه تخصص های مختلف هم مث خارج کشور برای دارو ایجاد میشد الان وضعش بهتر بود
مثل تخصص های پزشکی ک تو داروسازیم هست و بالینی محسوب میشه

----------


## mehdi.m

> تخصص بالینیش ب نظرم باید بهتر باشه ؟
> 
> چون کار در مراکز بیمارستانیه


نه بیمارستان تخصص نمیگیره
یکی دو نفر میگیرن تخصص بالینی.اونم برای تدریس
بهترین تخصصش تولید داروها به صورت صنعتی و بعد از اون سم شناسی هست

----------


## Milad98

> واسه داروخانه سرمایه هنگفت لازمه+امتیاز که خانواده شهدا و جانبازان الویت دارن!-برای کار در داروخانه که البته اگه اشباع نشده باشه میتونین بعد فارقالتحصیلی دنبالش باشین البته پول دندونگیری نمیدن-
> 
> زمینه تحقیقات داره ولی خب تحقیقات که نونو اب نمیشه.
> 
> برای کار در خارج کشور عرض کنم که رشته داروسازی توی خارج مثلا امریکا به صورت لیسانس و فوق لیسانس ارائه میشه.
> 
> اگه بخوای برای تخصص بالینی اقدام کنی میشه اما بورسیه تعلق نمیگیره.
> 
> داروسازی الانشم اشباع شده چه برسه به 6 سال بعد که قراره فارغ بشی...
> ...


*داداش بر چه اساسی میگی اشباع شده؟
به نظر من پزشکی هم اشباع شده اکثرداوطلبای تجربی عشق پزشکی دارن خیلی از رتبه های برتر میرن پزشکی
تعدادی داوطلب که تعدادشون کم هم نیست پشت کنکور میمون بعضاچندسال چون فقط به پزشکی فکر میکنن بعلاوه اینا خیلی از فارغ التحصیلای رشته های دیگه هم که درامد خوبی ندارن اومدن سمت تجربی و میخونن واسه پزشکی و امثاله

*

----------


## Lara27

راجب فیزیوتراپی هم میشه یه توضیحی بدید؟ :Yahoo (5):

----------


## peony

کارشون تو کارخانه هاس درسته؟ 
خب اونجوری من دوس ندارم

من دوست دارم کار درمانی رو

----------


## mehdi.m

دوستان هیییییچ کدوم از رشته های علوم پزشکی تا حداقل 10 سال دیگه اشباع نمیشه
بجز هوشبری و اتاق عمل که الان اشباعه

----------


## abraham

> *داداش بر چه اساسی میگی اشباع شده؟
> به نظر من پزشکی هم اشباع شده اکثرداوطلبای تجربی عشق پزشکی دارن خیلی از رتبه های برتر میرن پزشکی
> تعدادی داوطلب که تعدادشون کم هم نیست پشت کنکور میمون بعضاچندسال چون فقط به پزشکی فکر میکنن بعلاوه اینا خیلی از فارغ التحصیلای رشته های دیگه هم که درامد خوبی ندارن اومدن سمت تجربی و میخونن واسه پزشکی و امثاله
> 
> *


چون توی هر ده کوره ای هم حداقل  دو تا داروخونه هست.

----------


## Lara27

> دوستان هیییییچ کدوم از رشته های علوم پزشکی تا حداقل 10 سال دیگه اشباع نمیشه
> بجز هوشبری و اتاق عمل که الان اشباعه


فیزیوتراپی چی؟

----------


## Milad98

> چون توی هر ده کوره ای هم حداقل  دو تا داروخونه هست.


*داروساز که فقط کارش توداروخونه نیس

نظرخودت رو چه رشته ایه؟*

----------


## EXCELSIOR

> راجب فیزیوتراپی هم میشه یه توضیحی بدید؟


*وضعیت شغل و استخدام فیزیوتراپیست:* استخدام فیزیوتراپیست می تواند در  بیمارستان ها، درمانگاه ها، مراکز توانبخشی و فدراسیون های ورزشی همچنین در  بهزیستی و هلال احمر انجام شود. لازم به توضیح است، این شغل جزو  پردرآمدترین مشاغل مرتبط با ورزش در جهان اعلام شده است. البته استخدام  فیزیوتراپیست تنها راه شاغل شدن در این عرصه نیست بلکه *فیزیوتراپیست می  تواند با کسب سابقه کار لازم (۶ سال سابقه کار برای فعالیت در مراکز استان  ها و ۳ سال سابقه کار برای فعالیت در شهرستان ها)  به طور مستقل، مطب شخصی داشته باشد. با کسب تجربه بیشتر نیز می تواند مرکز  فیزیوتراپی تاسیس کند.*
با توجه به گسترش جوامع صنعتی و مشکلات این جوامع از جمله فقر حرکتی،  اختلالات سیستم اسکلتی- عضلانی، اختلالات قلبی- عروقی و ریوی و افزایش  جمعیت سالمند، اهمیت خدمات فیزیوتراپی در سال های بعد بیش از پیش خواهد بود. بنابراین پیش بینی می شود بازارکار مناسبی در داخل و خارج از کشور، پیش روی فیزیوتراپیست ها باشد. 
 با توجه به پیش بینی های صورت گرفته از  آینده شغلی مناسب این افراد، می توان به این نتیجه رسید اگر یک  فیزیوتراپیست، دانش به روز، مهارت و توانمندی بالا و پشتکار لازم را داشته  باشد، به موفقیت و درآمد بالایی دست خواهد یافت.

----------


## M-95

> دوستان هیییییچ کدوم از رشته های علوم پزشکی تا حداقل 10 سال دیگه اشباع نمیشه
> بجز هوشبری و اتاق عمل که الان اشباعه


یعنی هوشبری الان اشباع؟

----------


## Milad98

> دوستان هیییییچ کدوم از رشته های علوم پزشکی تا حداقل 10 سال دیگه اشباع نمیشه
> بجز هوشبری و اتاق عمل که الان اشباعه



*الان برچه اساسی این حرفو زدی؟
حاجی با یه دلیلی مدرکی سندی حرف بزن*

----------


## Lara27

> *وضعیت شغل و استخدام فیزیوتراپیست:*
> 
>  استخدام فیزیوتراپیست می تواند در  بیمارستان ها، درمانگاه ها، مراکز توانبخشی و فدراسیون های ورزشی همچنین در  بهزیستی و هلال احمر انجام شود. لازم به توضیح است، این شغل جزو  پردرآمدترین مشاغل مرتبط با ورزش در جهان اعلام شده است. البته استخدام  فیزیوتراپیست تنها راه شاغل شدن در این عرصه نیست بلکه *فیزیوتراپیست می  تواند با کسب سابقه کار لازم (۶ سال سابقه کار برای فعالیت در مراکز استان  ها و ۳ سال سابقه کار برای فعالیت در شهرستان ها)  به طور مستقل، مطب شخصی داشته باشد. با کسب تجربه بیشتر نیز می تواند مرکز  فیزیوتراپی تاسیس کند.*
> با توجه به گسترش جوامع صنعتی و مشکلات این جوامع از جمله فقر حرکتی،  اختلالات سیستم اسکلتی- عضلانی، اختلالات قلبی- عروقی و ریوی و افزایش  جمعیت سالمند، اهمیت خدمات فیزیوتراپی در سال های بعد بیش از پیش خواهد بود. بنابراین پیش بینی می شود بازارکار مناسبی در داخل و خارج از کشور، پیش روی فیزیوتراپیست ها باشد. 
>  با توجه به پیش بینی های صورت گرفته از  آینده شغلی مناسب این افراد، می توان به این نتیجه رسید اگر یک  فیزیوتراپیست، دانش به روز، مهارت و توانمندی بالا و پشتکار لازم را داشته  باشد، به موفقیت و درآمد بالایی دست خواهد یافت.


ممنون ولی این اطلاعات چندین ساله اپدیت نمیشن توی سایتا . فک کنم حداقل 10 ساله اینا رو میشه هر جایی پیدا کرد :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Ali TiR

سلام . یه سوال . پزشکی با تعهد وزارت بهداشت مخصوص کساییه که سهمیه دارن ؟ یا افراد عادی هم می تونن برن ؟

----------


## Ali TiR

> سلام . یه سوال . پزشکی با تعهد وزارت بهداشت مخصوص کساییه که سهمیه دارن ؟ یا افراد عادی هم می تونن برن ؟


سوال سنگینی بود ؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mehdi.m

> فیزیوتراپی چی؟


اونم از قلم افتاد
ولی شرایطش ی نمه نسبت به اون دوتا بهتره

----------


## mehdi.m

> یعنی هوشبری الان اشباع؟


بله
به طور میانگین هر اتاق عمل 5تا هوشبر میخواد
3 شیفت تو روز هستن
دیگه بزرگترین بیمارستان ها 60 -70 تا هوشبر داره

----------


## mehdi.m

> *الان برچه اساسی این حرفو زدی؟
> حاجی با یه دلیلی مدرکی سندی حرف بزن*


بر این اساس که تو بیمارستان و نظام سلامت کار میکنم

----------


## peony

فیزیوتراپی ب نظرم کارش بهتر از دارو باید باشه
دکترا داره تو ایران؟ 
خارج ایران ک دکترای پیوسته س

----------


## peony

چرا من از هرکی میپرسمم
میگه بینایی سنجی خیلی خوبه

----------


## Milad98

> چرا من از هرکی میپرسمم
> میگه بینایی سنجی خیلی خوبه


*رشته ایه که کمتر بهش توجه میشه
درحالیه درامد و بازار کار واینده شغلی خوبی داره*

----------


## peony

چجور رشته ایه کجاها کار میکنن
بلاخره ی فرقی با متخصص چشم دارن مگه نه

----------


## Milad98

> بر این اساس که تو بیمارستان و نظام سلامت کار میکنم


*خودت چه رشته ای پیشنهاد میدی؟*

----------


## peony

روانشناسیم خوبه  :Yahoo (1):  
من ک واقعا دوسش دارم

----------


## mehdi.m

> *خودت چه رشته ای پیشنهاد میدی؟*


هر رشته ای که به رتبت بخوره!!
ولی اینو بدونین بدتریییین دانشجو های غلوم پزشکی هم ته تهش میرن هلال احمر.ینی برا همههه کار هست

----------


## peony

علوم پزشکی منظورتون چ رشته هایی هست

----------


## Milad98

> چجور رشته ایه کجاها کار میکنن
> بلاخره ی فرقی با متخصص چشم دارن مگه نه


*یه متنایی دارم درمورد رشته هایی که کمتر بهشون توجه میشه
بینایی سنجی هم توشونه
وقت کردم بعدا میذارمش تو فروم*

----------


## mehdi.m

> علوم پزشکی منظورتون چ رشته هایی هست


پزشکی ها
فیزیو تراپی و چشم پزشکی شنوا سنجی
پرستاری
هوشبری
اتاق عمل
فوریت پزشکی= ویژه آقایان

----------


## GUST

> *رشته ایه که کمتر بهش توجه میشه
> درحالیه درامد و بازار کار واینده شغلی خوبی داره*


آینده نداره ! دستگاهش داره میاد بازار ! 5 سال دیگه ایرانه! با 2هزارتومن نمره چشمتو میگه دستگاه

----------


## peony

خب ایتجوری رشتش کلا منقرض میشه
من اصن نمیفهمم وقتی چشم پزشک هست چ نیازی ب این رشتش

----------


## peony

یا مثلا رادیولوژی 
البته فکر کنم اونا تکنیسین هستن درسته؟ 
متخصص رادیولوژی کارش گسترده تر

----------


## Milad98

> آینده نداره ! دستگاهش داره میاد بازار ! 5 سال دیگه ایرانه! با 2هزارتومن نمره چشمتو میگه دستگاه


*چه بساطیه!!!*

----------


## Milad98

> خب ایتجوری رشتش کلا منقرض میشه
> من اصن نمیفهمم وقتی چشم پزشک هست چ نیازی ب این رشتش


*چشم پزشک اول پزشکی میخونه بعد تخصص چشم میگیره
بینایی سنج مستقیم درمورد چشم میخونه
اگه اشتباه نکنم!*

----------


## peony

بله میدونم
ولی اونی ک چشم پزشکه اصن قابل قیاس با ی بیناسنج نیس

من بودم این رشته حذف میکردم 

یا رشته تغذیه

فیزیوتراپی رو دکترای عمومی میگردم

ب ماماها بیشتر اهمیت میدادم رشته زنان وظایفش چیز دیگه ای باید باشه
اصن تو ایران برعکسه 

خلاصه ی تحولی تو نظام سلامت میدادم ههه

----------


## mehdi.m

> بله میدونم
> ولی اونی ک چشم پزشکه اصن قابل قیاس با ی بیناسنج نیس
> 
> من بودم این رشته حذف میکردم 
> 
> یا رشته تغذیه
> 
> فیزیوتراپی رو دکترای عمومی میگردم
> 
> ...


خداروشکر نیستین .خخخخخخ
ی تحقیقی بکنید راجب این رشته ها.وظایفشون متفاوته

----------


## peony

البته میدون این رشته ها بیشتر نقش دستیار رو ایفا میکنن

ولی اخه طرف اینهمه بخونه اخرش هیچی

حالا  باز کار پرستارا بهتره

تو خبرا خوندم انگار برای کارای جانبی پرستار یه کمک یار همچین چیزی قرار بیاد دوره میبینن کوتاه مدت

----------


## abraham

> *داروساز که فقط کارش توداروخونه نیس
> 
> نظرخودت رو چه رشته ایه؟*


دندون پزشکی و پزشکی

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> آینده نداره ! دستگاهش داره میاد بازار ! 5 سال دیگه ایرانه! با 2هزارتومن نمره چشمتو میگه دستگاه


هرچی توی زومیت و اینور اونور مینویسن لزوما عملی نمیشه که  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## abraham

> من عاشق هنرم 
> 
> ولی واقعا دانشجو و فارغ لتحصیلای دندون 
> فقط تو حیطه کاری هستن
> مثلا پژوهش و ... فعالیت ندارن؟


از اون جایی که دندان پزشکی با بدن انسان سروکار داره پس هنوز نقص ها یا بیماری هایی هست که به پژوهش نیاز داشته باشه

----------


## abraham

> چجور رشته ایه کجاها کار میکنن
> بلاخره ی فرقی با متخصص چشم دارن مگه نه


توی شهر حتما مراکز تجویز عینک رو دیدن اونها بیایی سنج هستن و مهر نظام پزشکی هم دارن. چهار سال درس میخونن و مقطع کارشناسی.

چشم پزشک بعد اینکه 7سال پزشکی خوندی و دو سسال طرح 3سال تخصص میگیری وچشم پزشک میشی.

درسته بینایی سنج کلاس و جایگاه داروساز رو نداره اما از نظر درامد خوبه.

----------


## reza__sh

بخدا بهتر از همش مکانیک ماشینه روزی 500 تومن قشنگ درآمد خالص داره.

----------


## pouria98

> بخدا بهتر از همش مکانیک ماشینه روزی 500 تومن قشنگ درآمد خالص داره.


ولی بگو چه جونی باید بکنی هر روز ...

----------


## mhnz

> اره خب 
> داروسازی برای کسیکه مطمینه   بره خارج خیلی خوبه


نه چرا اینو میگید؟؟

----------


## mhnz

> فیزیوتراپی ب نظرم کارش بهتر از دارو باید باشه
> دکترا داره تو ایران؟ 
> خارج ایران ک دکترای پیوسته س



نه عزیزم اینطور نیست که شما میگی ==> فیزیو کارش بهتر از دارو باشه

----------


## GUST

> هرچی توی زومیت و اینور اونور مینویسن لزوما عملی نمیشه که


محمدجان عملی میشه خوبم عملی میشه  :Yahoo (22): این بشر دوپا برای 2 هزارتومن همه کاری میکنه! 
این ایده نیست! که بگیم بله بشر در ایده اشه چنین دستگاهی ساخته خواهد شد !بلکه ساخته شده !و فقط منتظر تولید انبوهش هستیم...
مطمئن باش این دستگاه که تولید صنعتیش شروع میشه به لطف بینهایت شرکت بازرگانی داریم و به لطف عینک فروشان طمع کار :Yahoo (4): درسطح انبوه شاهد این جمله بر روی عینک فروشی ها خواهیم بود : تعیین شماره چشم شما با دستگاه 2000تومان !
اپتومتریست دقیقا کارش همینه! 
بقیه بیماری های چشم هم ارجاع داده میشه به چشم پزشک!

----------


## Amin-jh

ناموسا این آش انقد شوره ؟!!
والا من فک می کردم پزشکی قبول شم دیگه کار تمومه  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## reza__sh

> ولی بگو چه جونی باید بکنی هر روز ...


پزشکم کارش سخته
مکانیکا یه واشر باز و بسته میکنن 100 تومن دستمزد جدا از پول قطعه ازت میگیرن

----------


## pouria98

> پزشکم کارش سخته
> مکانیکا یه واشر باز و بسته میکنن 100 تومن دستمزد جدا از پول قطعه ازت میگیرن


خوب خودت چرا نمیری اگه انقدر خوبه؟ :Yahoo (1):

----------

